# Waterproofing leather Mitts



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I love my black diamond dirtbags, I think they look awesome. However like most leather gloves/mitts they soak through relatively easily out here on the coast where it’s wet all the time. Any suggestions on how to waterproof leather mitts or should I just sacrifice style points and get goretex?


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Sno Seal or Nikwax. Both seem to work fine. I usually waterproof them at the beginning of the season and then again part way through the season. 

I put my oven on low. Bake the gloves for 5 minutes. Put them on. Flex your hands to open the pores in the leather more. Rub the wax onto the gloves really good. Bake them 5 minutes longer. Take them out and apply the wax again. I usually do it 3 times. Then on the last one let them cool outside. 

I've done this to multiple pair of Kinco gloves/mittens and even a pair of leather Candy Grind mittens. Works like a charm.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I second this. SnoSeal or similar wax treatments have kept my hands dry for years now. I like to hit my mittens and gloves when they are new, and at the end of every season as I prepare my gear for summer storage. If my hands are ever getting wet at the end of the day, it's time for another treatment as well. 

The only modification to this technique I might suggest is not using your home oven unless you're a bachelor. I've been forced to use a heat gun in my garage. My friend has an old toaster oven that we use for gloves as well. 

I prefer leather for durability and style. A jar of SnoSeal has lasted me several seasons so far. I vote keep those old dirtbags!


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

WigMar said:


> I second this. SnoSeal or similar wax treatments have kept my hands dry for years now. I like to hit my mittens and gloves when they are new, and at the end of every season as I prepare my gear for summer storage. If my hands are ever getting wet at the end of the day, it's time for another treatment as well.
> 
> The only modification to this technique *I might suggest is not using your home oven unless you're a bachelor.* I've been forced to use a heat gun in my garage. My friend has an old toaster oven that we use for gloves as well.
> 
> I prefer leather for durability and style. A jar of SnoSeal has lasted me several seasons so far. I vote keep those old dirtbags!


Probably a good idea. I use the oven from my downstairs kitchen that doesn't get used and is probably 20 years old. Also, you can put down aluminum foil if you have to use a newer oven.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I have a video in the works.


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

WigMar said:


> I second this. SnoSeal or similar wax treatments have kept my hands dry for years now. I like to hit my mittens and gloves when they are new, and at the end of every season as I prepare my gear for summer storage. If my hands are ever getting wet at the end of the day, it's time for another treatment as well.
> 
> The only modification to this technique I might suggest is not using your home oven unless you're a bachelor. I've been forced to use a heat gun in my garage. My friend has an old toaster oven that we use for gloves as well.
> 
> I prefer leather for durability and style. A jar of SnoSeal has lasted me several seasons so far. I vote keep those old dirtbags!


Heat gun or hair dryer. I've used a hair dryer to good effect. Allows me to heat the leather enough to melt the SnoSeal, but avoid cooking the gloves. wipe off the extra while the glove is still warm, can buff with a cloth when cooled. a little goes a long way, as WigMar says.


----------



## woodhouse (Jan 18, 2013)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I love my black diamond dirtbags, I think they look awesome. However like most leather gloves/mitts they soak through relatively easily out here on the coast where it’s wet all the time. Any suggestions on how to waterproof leather mitts or should I just sacrifice style points and get goretex?


heres how I did mine

https://www.snowboardingforum.com/general-equipment-reviews/260721-kinco-mittens-sno-seal-win.html


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Thanks everyone, much appreciated. I’ll continue on as a leather daddy.


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

For those of you that don't want to 'bake' the gloves in an oven and deal with the odor I've come across an alternate method which is very gentle on the leather/seams/stitching of the garment.

Heat several dry cotton towels (they hold heat reasonably well) on high in the dryer. Then, wrap your gloves in the hot towels and place back into the dryer without turning the dryer on again. Let them sit there for a few minutes - then remove and apply your choice of sealant. 

This gets the gloves to a good temperature for the leather to absorb the sealant but doesn't overheat the material/stitching which is, in the long-run, damaging to the garment/materials.


----------



## woodhouse (Jan 18, 2013)

I would say just throw em in the oven, didn't stink up my house that I remember. And if it did the smell was gone relatively fast.


----------

